# Remember that Playstation teaser?



## prowler (Oct 5, 2011)

[youtube]mdWkKKSckNk[/youtube]

An awesome Playstation advert.
OMG LIGHTNING IS THERE


----------



## EJames2100 (Oct 5, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## emigre (Oct 5, 2011)

I like how Nate is chatting up Lighting.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 5, 2011)

Well that was a disappointment.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 5, 2011)

A playstation ad with multi platform games, that's strange >.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 5, 2011)

This ad was fan-fucking-tastic! Nathan Drake in RL+ Shiny Kratos


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 5, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> A playstation ad with multi platform games, that's strange >.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 5, 2011)

Even though I despise Sony, that was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2011)

TO MICHAEL!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Oct 5, 2011)

One of the best ads I've ever seen! Ezio Auditore, Kratos, Nathan Drake, even a Sackboy! Pretty creative.


----------



## Ace (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup. My eyes have been fully satisfied today, just from watching that video


----------



## raulpica (Oct 5, 2011)

Why is Kratos CGI? I can't believe that it was SO difficult to find an actor similiar to him


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 5, 2011)

That was Boss.


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Why is Kratos CGI? I can't believe that it was SO difficult to find an actor similiar to him



Is he? he looked real to me


----------



## raulpica (Oct 5, 2011)

hkz8000 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's funny-coloured, and his face is MOST certainly not a real one


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 5, 2011)

I liked the sackboy part.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, Sony trolls once again.


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 5, 2011)

meh  waste of  time for me as my post is for you


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantastic ad. =D


----------



## prowler (Oct 5, 2011)

From somewhere said:
			
		

> Here are the screenshots + annotations
> 
> * [Sweet Tooth's Ice Cream Truck (Twisted Metal)](http://i.imgur.com/MViGy.jpg)
> 
> ...


Lol at Lightning


----------



## machomuu (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, that was pretty good.  Bravo.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 5, 2011)

It showed them setting down their weapons at the door, but a lot of them still had their weapons.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 5, 2011)

That was pretty awesome. Snaaaaaake!


----------



## xdmario1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol at IRL Snake, Ezio, Sackboy, and Ghost.
Best. Commercial. Ever.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 6, 2011)

That's Superbowl quality there. A great work of art no doubt.


----------



## Apex (Oct 6, 2011)

That was pretty good!


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very good indeed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ezio was hard to find)


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome.... To Michael!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 6, 2011)

[email protected] blending in with the wall.


It was a pretty awesome ad.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 6, 2011)

One of the best ads seen in a long time. Didn't see the "For Michael!" coming. This is one of the times when an ad can be considered more than just an ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Qtis

ps. I'd hit Lightning. Any day.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> It showed them setting down their weapons at the door, but a lot of them still had their weapons.


So not everyone put theirs down?
Also, it is a nice advert. Liked seeing Chell come in through the blue portal.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 6, 2011)

[youtube]J4r7iprkngw[/youtube]


----------



## Issac (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm... An awesome playstation teaser trailer, made to reveal..... an awesome playstation ad. 

Very nice, great quality and all, but a little dissapointing :/ Epic none the less!


----------

